
Show HN: 1337repos - reimertz
https://reimertz.github.io/1337repos/
======
reimertz
Haha, someone starred all of the repos.

~~~
bussierem
I'm sorry this is entirely offtopic, but do you play rocket league? I played a
game last night with someone with the tag "busta_reimertz" and it seemed like
too big of a coincidence not to ask.

~~~
reimertz
I do play rocket league, but not yesterday. :D Do you play on PS4?

